# KDE-Energieverwaltungsmodul kann nicht geladen werden

## Linubie

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit der Energieverwaltung.

KDE-Energieverwaltungsmodul kann nicht geladen werden.

Der Energieverwaltungsdienst scheint nicht zu laufen.

```
systemctl status upower

● upower.service - Daemon for power management

   Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/upower.service; disabled; vendor preset: disabled)

   Active: active (running) since Fri 2020-01-24 13:17:44 CET; 10min ago

     Docs: man:upowerd(8)

 Main PID: 501 (upowerd)

      CPU: 381ms

   CGroup: /system.slice/upower.service

           └─501 /usr/lib/upower/upowerd

Jan 24 13:17:44 gentupe systemd[1]: Starting Daemon for power management...

Jan 24 13:17:44 gentupe systemd[1]: Started Daemon for power management.
```

```
systemctl status acpid

● acpid.service - ACPI event daemon

   Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/acpid.service; enabled; vendor preset: disabled)

   Active: active (running) since Fri 2020-01-24 13:16:58 CET; 11min ago

 Main PID: 301 (acpid)

      CPU: 56ms

   CGroup: /system.slice/acpid.service

           └─301 /usr/sbin/acpid -f

Jan 24 13:16:58 gentupe systemd[1]: Started ACPI event daemon.

Jan 24 13:16:59 gentupe acpid[301]: starting up with netlink and the input layer

Jan 24 13:16:59 gentupe acpid[301]: 1 rule loaded

Jan 24 13:16:59 gentupe acpid[301]: waiting for events: event logging is off

Jan 24 13:17:13 gentupe acpid[301]: client connected from 361[0:0]

Jan 24 13:17:13 gentupe acpid[301]: 1 client rule loaded
```

```
journalctl -b0 | grep powerdevil

Jan 24 13:17:52 gentupe plasmashell[560]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_powerdevilprofilesconfig.so"

Jan 24 13:17:52 gentupe plasmashell[560]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilrunscriptaction_config.so"

Jan 24 13:17:52 gentupe plasmashell[560]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevildpmsaction.so"

Jan 24 13:17:54 gentupe plasmashell[560]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilsuspendsessionaction_config.so"

Jan 24 13:17:56 gentupe plasma_session[498]: org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/powerdevil.desktop" ("/usr/lib64/libexec/org_kde_powerdevil")

Jan 24 13:17:58 gentupe plasmashell[560]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevildpmsaction_config.so"

Jan 24 13:18:00 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: Backend loaded, loading core

Jan 24 13:18:00 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: Core loaded, initializing backend

Jan 24 13:18:00 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: Xrandr not supported, trying ddc, helper

Jan 24 13:18:00 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: [DDCutilBrightness] compiled without DDC/CI support

Jan 24 13:18:00 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: Falling back to helper to get brightness

Jan 24 13:18:00 gentupe dbus-daemon[306]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.discretegpuhelper' requested by ':1.35' (uid=1000 pid=656 comm="/usr/lib64/libexec/org_kde_powerdevil ") (using servicehelper)

Jan 24 13:18:00 gentupe plasmashell[560]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_powerdevilglobalconfig.so"

Jan 24 13:18:00 gentupe plasmashell[560]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilwirelesspowersavingaction_config.so"

Jan 24 13:18:01 gentupe dbus-daemon[306]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.discretegpuhelper'

Jan 24 13:18:01 gentupe dbus-daemon[306]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' requested by ':1.35' (uid=1000 pid=656 comm="/usr/lib64/libexec/org_kde_powerdevil ") (using servicehelper)

Jan 24 13:18:01 gentupe backlighthelper[727]: powerdevil: no kernel backlight interface found

Jan 24 13:18:01 gentupe dbus-daemon[306]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Jan 24 13:18:01 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper.brightness failed

Jan 24 13:18:01 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: ""

Jan 24 13:18:01 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: Backend ready, KDE Power Management system initialized

Jan 24 13:18:01 gentupe plasmashell[560]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_powerdevilactivitiesconfig.so"

Jan 24 13:18:03 gentupe plasmashell[560]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilkeyboardbrightnesscontrolaction_config.so"

Jan 24 13:18:03 gentupe plasmashell[560]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_powerdevil.so"

Jan 24 13:18:04 gentupe plasmashell[560]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevildimdisplayaction_config.so"

Jan 24 13:18:04 gentupe plasmashell[560]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilbrightnesscontrolaction_config.so"

Jan 24 13:18:04 gentupe plasmashell[560]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilhandlebuttoneventsaction_config.so"

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: Session path: "/org/freedesktop/login1/session/_32"

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: ACTIVE SESSION PATH: "/org/freedesktop/login1/session/_32"

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: Current session is now active

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: fd passing available: true

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: systemd powersave events handling inhibited, descriptor: 28

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: systemd support initialized

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: Got a valid offer for  "DPMSControl"

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: org.kde.bluez: Cannot open /dev/rfkill for reading!

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: Core is ready, registering various services on the bus...

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: Can't contact ck

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: Currently using activity  "0a407971-b4ac-4f79-8a24-deadcf3e3ae4"

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: () ()

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: () ()

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: No batteries found, loading AC

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: powerdevil: Activity is not forcing a profile

Jan 24 13:18:08 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[656]: The X11 connection broke: Unsupported extension used (code 2)

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ("migration", "LowBattery", "AC", "Battery") ()

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Loading routine called

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 24 13:19:27 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "0a407971-b4ac-4f79-8a24-deadcf3e3ae4" true 1

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 24 13:19:31 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ()

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ("migration", "LowBattery", "AC", "Battery") ()

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Loading routine called

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 24 13:19:34 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "0a407971-b4ac-4f79-8a24-deadcf3e3ae4" true 1

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 24 13:19:47 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ()

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ("migration", "LowBattery", "AC", "Battery") ()

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Loading routine called

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 24 13:19:50 gentupe systemsettings5[1044]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")
```

Lt diesem bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/695788

habe ich vorsichtshalber folgendes gemacht:

emerge -1v networkmanager && emerge -1v kde-plasma/powerdevil && emerge -1v kde-plasma/plasma-meta

was mir leider auch nicht geholfen hat.

Danke

----------

## schmidicom

1. Wenn sys-power/acpid nicht als Abhängigkeit reingekommen ist wäre es besser das weg zu lassen, denn ein Teil von dem was das macht ist bereits in Session-Manager von systemd (was du ja offensichtlich benutzt) enthalten.

2. Mit "Der Energieverwaltungsdienst scheint nicht zu laufen." ist vermutlich eher kde-plasma/powerdevil gemeint als sys-power/upower.

3. Wenn du im KDE festlegen willst wie der Rechner beispielsweise auf den Power-Knopf reagieren soll dann würde ich dir empfehlen dem Session-Manager so zu konfigurieren das er sich da heraushält. Das kannst du zum Beispiel so machen:

```
[Login]

HandlePowerKey=ignore

HandleSuspendKey=ignore

HandleHibernateKey=ignore

HandleLidSwitch=ignore

HandleLidSwitchExternalPower=ignore

HandleLidSwitchDocked=ignore
```

Siehe: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/logind.conf.html

----------

## Linubie

Hi schmidicom und danke für deine Antwort.

Also wenn ich sys-power/acpid deaktiviere bleibt das Problem leider bestehen.

```
systemctl status acpid

● acpid.service - ACPI event daemon

   Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/acpid.service; disabled; vendor preset: disabled)

   Active: inactive (dead)

```

Ich hatte vorsichtshalber noch einen Neustart gemacht.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Linubie wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich sys-power/acpid deaktiviere bleibt das Problem leider bestehen.

 

Das war Punkt Nr. 1, aber da fehlt noch 2 und 3?

----------

## Linubie

Hallo,

2) Ja powerdevil im KDE unter Energieverwaltung ich denke upower und powerdevil spielen da irgendwie zusammen, sprich über powerdevil steuer ich upower von dem enstsprechenden KDE Menupunkt in den Systemeinstellungen?

3) habe ich soweit editiert wie von Dir vorgeschlagen.

Im SDDM kann ich den Rechner auch in den supend gehen lassen, sobald ich ihn wieder aufwachen lasse ist das Bild stark verpixelt und kaum lesbar.

```
eix sddm

[I] kde-plasma/sddm-kcm

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) 5.17.4 ~5.17.5

       {debug}

     Installierte Versionen: 5.17.4(5)(03:05:28 23.12.2019)(-debug)

     Startseite:             https://cgit.kde.org/sddm-kcm.git

     Beschreibung:           KDE Plasma control module for SDDM

[I] x11-misc/sddm

     Verfügbare Versionen:   {M}0.15.0 [m]0.18.1-r1^t {consolekit elogind +pam systemd test}

     Installierte Versionen: 0.15.0(14:06:40 20.11.2019)(pam systemd -consolekit -elogind)

     Startseite:             https://github.com/sddm/sddm

     Beschreibung:           Simple Desktop Display Manager
```

Ich habe eine alte Version von sddm installiert da ich bei neueren Versionen das Problem besteht einen schwwarzen Bilschirm mit einem blinkenden Coursor im SDDM zu bekommen.

----------

## asturm

Re sddm-0.15, handelt es sich um ein Nvidia system?

 *Linubie wrote:*   

> Lt diesem bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/695788
> 
> habe ich vorsichtshalber folgendes gemacht:
> 
> emerge -1v networkmanager && emerge -1v kde-plasma/powerdevil && emerge -1v kde-plasma/plasma-meta

 

Das wundert mich nicht, in dem Bug ging es um einen build error und sonst nichts.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe jetzt extra nochmal genau nachgesehen und kde-plasma/powerdevil ist der Energieverwaltungsdienst von KDE, und wenn der nicht läuft ist er wohl doch nicht installiert.

----------

## Linubie

 *Quote:*   

> Re sddm-0.15, handelt es sich um ein Nvidia system? 

 

ja es handelt ich um eine Nvidia 1060

```

lspci | grep -i nvidia

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 6GB] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GP106 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

```

und powerdevil is installiert:

```
eix powerdevil

[I] kde-plasma/powerdevil

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) 5.17.4 ~5.17.5

       {brightness-control debug +handbook +wireless}

     Installierte Versionen: 5.17.4(5)(12:55:37 24.01.2020)(wireless -brightness-control -debug -handbook)

     Startseite:             https://cgit.kde.org/powerdevil.git

     Beschreibung:           Power management for KDE Plasma Shell

```

----------

## Linubie

Hallo,

Ich habe nochmal den PC über Nacht arbeiten lassen mit emerge -ev powerdevil.

Leider immer noch das selbe Problem, eine neuen frischen Testuser habe ich angelegt mit den selben Rechten und ich habe KDE mit root gestartet, überall das selbe Problem.

```
journalctl -b 0 | grep -i 'powerdevil'

Jan 29 11:22:34 gentupe plasma_session[496]: org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/powerdevil.desktop" ("/usr/lib64/libexec/org_kde_powerdevil")

Jan 29 11:22:42 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: kf5.kauth: Tried to start an invalid action

Jan 29 11:22:42 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: org.kde.powerdevil.discretegpuhelper.hasdualgpu failed

Jan 29 11:22:42 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: "Es wurde versucht, eine ungültige Aktion zu starten"

Jan 29 11:22:42 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: Backend loaded, loading core

Jan 29 11:22:42 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: Core loaded, initializing backend

Jan 29 11:22:42 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.UPower' unit='upower.service' requested by ':1.25' (uid=0 pid=565 comm="/usr/lib64/libexec/org_kde_powerdevil ")

Jan 29 11:22:44 gentupe plasmashell[526]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_powerdevilprofilesconfig.so"

Jan 29 11:22:44 gentupe plasmashell[526]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilrunscriptaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:22:44 gentupe plasmashell[526]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevildpmsaction.so"

Jan 29 11:22:45 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: Xrandr not supported, trying ddc, helper

Jan 29 11:22:45 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: [DDCutilBrightness] compiled without DDC/CI support

Jan 29 11:22:45 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: Falling back to helper to get brightness

Jan 29 11:22:45 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' requested by ':1.25' (uid=0 pid=565 comm="/usr/lib64/libexec/org_kde_powerdevil ") (using servicehelper)

Jan 29 11:22:46 gentupe plasmashell[526]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilsuspendsessionaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:22:46 gentupe backlighthelper[630]: powerdevil: no kernel backlight interface found

Jan 29 11:22:46 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Jan 29 11:22:46 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper.brightness failed

Jan 29 11:22:46 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: ""

Jan 29 11:22:46 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: Backend ready, KDE Power Management system initialized

Jan 29 11:22:48 gentupe plasmashell[526]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevildpmsaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:22:48 gentupe plasmashell[526]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_powerdevilglobalconfig.so"

Jan 29 11:22:48 gentupe plasmashell[526]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilwirelesspowersavingaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe plasmashell[526]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_powerdevilactivitiesconfig.so"

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: Session path: "/org/freedesktop/login1/session/_32"

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: ACTIVE SESSION PATH: "/org/freedesktop/login1/session/_32"

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: Current session is now active

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: fd passing available: true

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: systemd powersave events handling inhibited, descriptor: 28

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: systemd support initialized

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: Got a valid offer for  "DPMSControl"

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe plasmashell[526]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilkeyboardbrightnesscontrolaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe plasmashell[526]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_powerdevil.so"

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe plasmashell[526]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevildimdisplayaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe plasmashell[526]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilbrightnesscontrolaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe plasmashell[526]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilhandlebuttoneventsaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: Core is ready, registering various services on the bus...

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: Can't contact ck

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: Currently using activity  "f8911409-31b1-4b8f-bab0-69d54a44d0e1"

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: () ()

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: () ()

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: No batteries found, loading AC

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: powerdevil: Activity is not forcing a profile

Jan 29 11:22:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[565]: The X11 connection broke: Unsupported extension used (code 2)

Jan 29 11:23:14 gentupe kdeinit5[464]: kscreen.kded: PowerDevil SuspendSession action not available!

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: ("AC", "Battery", "LowBattery", "migration") ()

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Bildschirmhelligkeit"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Drahtlos"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm abdunkeln"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Tastatur-Hintergrundbeleuchtung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: "Bildschirm-Energieverwaltung"  has a runtime requirement

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: Loading routine called

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: ()

Jan 29 11:23:28 gentupe systemsettings5[696]: powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")

Jan 29 11:24:43 gentupe kdeinit5[821]: kscreen.kded: PowerDevil SuspendSession action not available!

Jan 29 11:24:44 gentupe plasmashell[876]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_powerdevilprofilesconfig.so"

Jan 29 11:24:44 gentupe plasmashell[876]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilrunscriptaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:24:44 gentupe plasmashell[876]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevildpmsaction.so"

Jan 29 11:24:44 gentupe plasmashell[876]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilsuspendsessionaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:24:44 gentupe plasmashell[876]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevildpmsaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:24:44 gentupe plasmashell[876]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_powerdevilglobalconfig.so"

Jan 29 11:24:44 gentupe plasmashell[876]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilwirelesspowersavingaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:24:44 gentupe plasmashell[876]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kcm_powerdevilactivitiesconfig.so"

Jan 29 11:24:44 gentupe plasmashell[876]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilkeyboardbrightnesscontrolaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:24:44 gentupe plasmashell[876]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/krunner_powerdevil.so"

Jan 29 11:24:44 gentupe plasmashell[876]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevildimdisplayaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:24:44 gentupe plasmashell[876]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilbrightnesscontrolaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:24:44 gentupe plasmashell[876]: org.kde.plasma: invalid metadata "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/powerdevilhandlebuttoneventsaction_config.so"

Jan 29 11:24:48 gentupe plasma_session[853]: org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/powerdevil.desktop" ("/usr/lib64/libexec/org_kde_powerdevil")

Jan 29 11:24:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: Backend loaded, loading core

Jan 29 11:24:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: Core loaded, initializing backend

Jan 29 11:24:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: Xrandr not supported, trying ddc, helper

Jan 29 11:24:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: [DDCutilBrightness] compiled without DDC/CI support

Jan 29 11:24:49 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: Falling back to helper to get brightness

Jan 29 11:24:49 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.discretegpuhelper' requested by ':1.57' (uid=1000 pid=964 comm="/usr/lib64/libexec/org_kde_powerdevil ") (using servicehelper)

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.discretegpuhelper'

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' requested by ':1.57' (uid=1000 pid=964 comm="/usr/lib64/libexec/org_kde_powerdevil ") (using servicehelper)

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe backlighthelper[1010]: powerdevil: no kernel backlight interface found

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper.brightness failed

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: ""

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: Backend ready, KDE Power Management system initialized

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: Session path: "/org/freedesktop/login1/session/_33"

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: ACTIVE SESSION PATH: "/org/freedesktop/login1/session/_33"

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: Current session is now active

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: fd passing available: true

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: systemd powersave events handling inhibited, descriptor: 28

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: systemd support initialized

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: Got a valid offer for  "DPMSControl"

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: Core is ready, registering various services on the bus...

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: Can't contact ck

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: Currently using activity  "0a407971-b4ac-4f79-8a24-deadcf3e3ae4"

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: () ()

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: () ()

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: No batteries found, loading AC

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: powerdevil: Activity is not forcing a profile

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe org_kde_powerdevil[964]: The X11 connection broke: Unsupported extension used (code 2)

```

Wenn ich den Dienst im KDE starten möchte wir er mir auch nicht aufgelistet:

```
kcmshell5 kded                                

kcm_kded: kded module "kded_printmanager" still uses .desktop files ("kded/printmanager.desktop"). Please port it to JSON metadata.

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/soliduiserver.so" autoload = false dbus module name = "soliduiserver"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/ksysguard.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "ksysguard"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/recentdocumentsnotifier.so" autoload = false dbus module name = "recentdocumentsnotifier"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/networkstatus.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "networkstatus"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/desktopnotifier.so" autoload = false dbus module name = "desktopnotifier"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/remotenotifier.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "remotenotifier"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/kcookiejar.so" autoload = false dbus module name = "kcookiejar"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/keyboard.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "keyboard"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/proxyscout.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "proxyscout"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/accounts.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "accounts"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/networkwatcher.so" autoload = false dbus module name = "networkwatcher"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/browserintegrationreminder.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "browserintegrationreminder"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/ktimezoned.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "ktimezoned"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/filenamesearchmodule.so" autoload = false dbus module name = "filenamesearchmodule"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/kmixd.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "kmixd"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/kwrited.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "kwrited"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/khotkeys.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "khotkeys"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/statusnotifierwatcher.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "statusnotifierwatcher"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/freespacenotifier.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "freespacenotifier"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/plasmavault.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "plasmavault"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/appmenu.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "appmenu"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/colorcorrectlocationupdater.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "colorcorrectlocationupdater"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/kscreen.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "kscreen"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/device_automounter.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "device_automounter"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kded/bluedevil.so" autoload = true dbus module name = "bluedevil"

kcm_kded: reading kded info from "kded/printmanager.desktop" autoload = true dbus module name = "kded_printmanager"

kcm_kded: Loaded kded modules: ("appmenu", "ktimezoned", "statusnotifierwatcher", "ksysguard", "freespacenotifier", "kscreen", "proxyscout", "bluedevil", "networkstatus", "colorcorrectlocationupdater", "keyboard", "accounts", "remotenotifier", "kded_printmanager", "kmixd", "kwrited", "desktopnotifier", "kcookiejar", "plasmavault", "khotkeys")
```

Auf reddit hat  jemand mit anscheinend dem selben Problem etwas dazu gepostet:

https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/ea3vlf/power_management_configuration_module_could_not/

----------

## schmidicom

Was mir in deinem Log etwas sehr merkwürdig erscheint sind Meldungen wie "powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.", da könnte man fast meinen der dbus würde nicht laufen. Die Sache ist nur, wenn dem so wäre bin ich der Meinung das die KDE-Energieverwaltung dein kleinstes Problem sein müsste weil ohne einen funktionierenden dbus so etwas wie KDE Plasma 5 dann vermutlich überhaupt nicht mehr starten würde.

Was sagt bei dir eigentlich ein "systemctl status dbus.service"?

----------

## Linubie

```
systemctl status dbus.service

● dbus.service - D-Bus System Message Bus

     Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/dbus.service; static; vendor preset: disabled)

     Active: active (running) since Wed 2020-01-29 11:21:39 CET; 1h 54min ago

TriggeredBy: ● dbus.socket

       Docs: man:dbus-daemon(1)

   Main PID: 318 (dbus-daemon)

        CPU: 448ms

     CGroup: /system.slice/dbus.service

             └─318 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system --address=systemd: --nofork --nopidfile --systemd-activation --syslog-only

Jan 29 11:24:46 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.RealtimeKit1'

Jan 29 11:24:49 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.discretegpuhelper' requested by ':1.57' (uid=1000 pid=964 comm="/u>

Jan 29 11:24:49 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.bluez' unit='dbus-org.bluez.service' requested by ':1.50' (uid=1000 >

Jan 29 11:24:49 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.bluez.service': Unit dbus-org.bluez.service not found.

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.discretegpuhelper'

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' requested by ':1.57' (uid=1000 pid=964 comm="/usr>

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe backlighthelper[1010]: powerdevil: no kernel backlight interface found

Jan 29 11:24:51 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Jan 29 11:24:54 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.bluez' unit='dbus-org.bluez.service' requested by ':1.70' (uid=1000 >

Jan 29 11:24:54 gentupe dbus-daemon[318]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.bluez.service': Unit dbus-org.bluez.service not found
```

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn du in einem Terminal, unter KDE, das folgende eingibst kommt der selbe Spruch wie in den Systemeinstellungen?

```
kcmshell5 powerdevilprofilesconfig
```

----------

## Linubie

```
kcmshell5 powerdevilprofilesconfig

kf5.kservice.sycoca: Parse error in  "/home/darfwas/.config/menus/applications-merged/xdg-desktop-menu-dummy.menu" , line  1 , col  1 :  "unexpected end of file"

kf5.kservice.services: The desktop entry file "/usr/share/applications/org.gnupg.pinentry-qt.desktop" has Type= "Application" but no Exec line

kf5.kservice.sycoca: Invalid Service :  "/usr/share/applications/org.gnupg.pinentry-qt.desktop"

powerdevil: ("Battery", "migration", "LowBattery", "AC") ()

powerdevil: "Dim screen"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Screen Energy Saving"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Screen brightness"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Wireless"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Button events handling"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Keyboard backlight"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Dim screen"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Screen Energy Saving"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Screen brightness"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Wireless"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Button events handling"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Keyboard backlight"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Dim screen"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Screen Energy Saving"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Screen brightness"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Wireless"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Button events handling"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: "Keyboard backlight"  has a runtime requirement

powerdevil: There was a problem in contacting DBus!! Assuming the action is ok.

powerdevil: Loading routine called

powerdevil: ()

powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")

powerdevil: ()

powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")

powerdevil: ()

powerdevil: Ok, KConfigGroup ready ("icon")
```

Das Fenster für die Engergieeinstellungen erscheint, allerdings wieder mit dem Overlay das das Modul für die Energieinstellungen

nicht geladen werden kann.

----------

## schmidicom

Also für mich sieht das halt immer noch so aus als ob irgendwas am dbus nicht in Ordnung ist, auch wenn der globale dbus.service läuft.

Prüfe mal mit folgendem Befehl, in einem Terminal unter deinem Benutzer, ob der Benutzerspezifische dbus auch läuft.

```
systemctl --user status dbus.service
```

----------

## Linubie

Scheint zu laufen.

```
systemctl --user status dbus.service

● dbus.service - D-Bus User Message Bus

     Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/user/dbus.service; static; vendor preset: enabled)

     Active: active (running) since Wed 2020-01-29 11:24:41 CET; 1 day 6h ago

TriggeredBy: ● dbus.socket

       Docs: man:dbus-daemon(1)

   Main PID: 781 (dbus-daemon)

        CPU: 2min 15.916s

     CGroup: /user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service/dbus.service

             ├─  781 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --session --address=systemd: --nofork --nopidfile --systemd-activation --syslog-only

             ├─  835 /usr/lib64/libexec/kactivitymanagerd

             ├─  842 /usr/bin/kglobalaccel5

             ├─  848 /usr/lib64/libexec/kf5/kscreen_backend_launcher

             ├─  866 /usr/libexec/dconf-service

             ├─ 1062 /usr/lib64/libexec/xdg-desktop-portal-kde

             └─32246 cdemu-daemon --ctl-device=/dev/vhba_ctl --bus=session --num-devices=1 --audio-driver=default --logfile=/home/darfwas/.cdemu-daemon.log
```

----------

## schmidicom

Ich gebs auf, keine Ahnung was da bei dir genau schief läuft...

----------

## AxelG

Hallo zusammen,

ging das hier irgendwie weiter?

Ich habe vergleichbare Probleme, nachdem ich heute von openrc auf systemd umgestiegen bin...

- keine Akku-Anzeige

- Systemenistellungen/Energiesparmodus lädt ewig langsam und wenn er mal da ist, dann fehlt z.B. die Einstellung für Deckel schließen

- wenn ich den zuletzt genannten kcmshell5 Befehl starte, dann kommt bei mri auch das overlay, dass die Energieverwaltung nicht geladen werden könne.....

Eine passende Dokumentation habe ich noch nicht entdeckt und im Moment bin ich auch noch so desorientiert, dass sich ein Chat im IRC #gentoo noch nicht empfiehlt...

----------

